# Superior drummer 2 vs. Getgood drums?



## heathenhotel

I did a few searches and didn't come up with much however I am betting this has been asked and discussed to death so if that's the case please link the other threads and I will read through them.

I have been a SD2 user for years and normally I use Metal Foundry or Metal Machinery along with it. It's suited my needs well for a while but I recently heard Getgood drums and it turned caught my ear. 

I know this forum is kind of a bulb/periphery praise festival so I can imagine that GGD is getting a ton of use around these parts. So I have some questions for the masses that have used both because honestly, when it comes to gear demos done by Bulb, Ola, Merrow and a few others, I never really know just how doctored up the tracks are since all of those guys can make seemingly anything sound incredible. 

1. I see there's an SD map in the GGD interface, does that actually work out when you wanna use the toontrack midi files for GGD or does it require creating your own mapping

2. How hard is it to get real good drum tones with GGD? Since there's no built in plugins and no preset packs yet, is there a ton of dialing in to do with your own VSTs if you put all the drums on their own tracks in your DAW. 

3. How does the quality of GGD compare to SD2? The quality seems incredible but again, I dunno how many high priced high quality plugins Bulb has running over every track to get things sounding so crushing.


----------



## KingAenarion

heathenhotel said:


> I did a few searches and didn't come up with much however I am betting this has been asked and discussed to death so if that's the case please link the other threads and I will read through them.
> 
> I have been a SD2 user for years and normally I use Metal Foundry or Metal Machinery along with it. It's suited my needs well for a while but I recently heard Getgood drums and it turned caught my ear.
> 
> I know this forum is kind of a bulb/periphery praise festival so I can imagine that GGD is getting a ton of use around these parts. So I have some questions for the masses that have used both because honestly, when it comes to gear demos done by Bulb, Ola, Merrow and a few others, I never really know just how doctored up the tracks are since all of those guys can make seemingly anything sound incredible.
> 
> 1. I see there's an SD map in the GGD interface, does that actually work out when you wanna use the toontrack midi files for GGD or does it require creating your own mapping
> 
> 2. How hard is it to get real good drum tones with GGD? Since there's no built in plugins and no preset packs yet, is there a ton of dialing in to do with your own VSTs if you put all the drums on their own tracks in your DAW.
> 
> 3. How does the quality of GGD compare to SD2? The quality seems incredible but again, I dunno how many high priced high quality plugins Bulb has running over every track to get things sounding so crushing.



There are demo videos of Misha showing off how the sounds are useable raw on the facebook page, it's the one about Drum Programming for guitarists.


----------



## Masoo2

1. It works a little but I still generally have to move around at least a handful of notes

2. The raw drum tones are great, but imo you really can't get that "underproduced"/natural drum sound that I've been trying to recreate recently. Something like the Jay Maas or Kurt Ballou kits from Room Sound would be better for that. However, they are excellent for that modern metal/metalcore sound and really don't require much more than a little compression and EQ to get a good sound.

3. Not as versatile, but the quality is at least on par if not higher. The GGD room sounds are much better than those in SD and the GGD snares are better than those in the Avatar kit, but again not as versatile due to the selection.

tl;dr: great drums but purchase them knowing that they are meant for that modern polished metal sound.


----------



## noise in my mind

They all sound good. just a different flavor with ggd. Your mixing skills is what's going to matter.


----------



## trebal

The Steven Slate Drums (SSD4) also is good option.


----------



## gujukal

One big con to GGD is that it requires Kontakt, but if you have it i would go for GGD. It's probably one of the most realistic sounding drum kit libraries out there. For modern metal, the snare sounds a bit small maybe, so you probably wanna layer it with other samples. Kick, toms and cymbals sounds awesome though.


----------



## heathenhotel

The people at GGD tell me that within two weeks there will be a licensed version of GGD that works perfectly with the FREE Kontakt player. Problem solved!


----------



## goobaba

heathenhotel said:


> The people at GGD tell me that within two weeks there will be a licensed version of GGD that works perfectly with the FREE Kontakt player. Problem solved!



Awesome! I think I'll pull the trigger on GGD is this comes out, and its the same price


----------



## schwiz

^ Same here. That was what was holding me back before; no Kontakt.


----------



## itscurbe

I've used Superior 2.0 Avatar for years, Metal Foundry for a few less years, and just recently got the Progressive Foundry expansion.

I can pretty much guarantee that the Avatar kit alone will probably not measure up to GGD, just from hearing some samples. The avatar kit has worn on my ears over the years, and I can usually recognize it in a mix immediately. For example: The Faceless: Autotheism. I was like, WHAT HAVE THEY DONE?!

From the Avatar kit (the default superior 2.0 kit) to the Metal Foundry kit is a huge upgrade in versatility, and overall sound of the drums. I have found, however, that many of the drums in Metal Foundry, particularly the snares, just don't sound that great to me, though there are a handful of drums that sound fantastic.

From Metal Foundry to Progressive Foundry, I can hear yet another giant leap in the right direction. The selection of drums is huge, and I have had a hard time finding any drums that don't sound deliciously good. It has like, 15-20 different snares, and every single one sounds awesome, and different. I personally believe that this comes from the time that toontrack has spent perfecting the craft and learning from past experiences, and that after so many tries, they really really got it right with Progressive Foundry. That being said, the expansion is 180 bucks  

Summary: GGD > Avatar Kit, but Progressive Foundry > GGD


----------



## heathenhotel

I haven't tried the progressive foundry ezx yet. I was really turned off by the samples I heard when it came out. The snares sounded ringy, the kicks sounded flat or boxish and none of the first wave of sample showcased the presets or anything that sounded passable to me. That said, now that I am going the routing way and not using the SD2 mixer and presets as much, I am a lot more curious.


----------



## Kaura

heathenhotel said:


> The people at GGD tell me that within two weeks there will be a licensed version of GGD that works perfectly with the FREE Kontakt player. Problem solved!



I hope this is true. Sucks that you have to buy a 400-500$ software before being able to use one that only costs >100$.


----------



## heathenhotel

In the messages I got from GGD, they told me it should be good to go within a week or so.


----------

